# Performance Loss after Snorkels



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

I installed the Extreme Snorkel kit I got as a gift. Only reason I used them cause they were a gift and they're nearly identical to the MIMB 2" with the 3" elbow how-to.

But to the problem, the bike runs great till I get to the top end where it just falls off at 45-50 mph. I remove the screen under the filter and it slightly improved to where I can reach about 60. Anything else I could do to improve the situation?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a jetting issue.


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess that means jet kit time. I might as well get the Swamp Series and UNI at the same time too


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey if you got the money might as well


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If there is any 2" pipe it it anywhere...that's your problem. Go to 2.5 or 3". Just a 3" elbow on 2" parts isn't enough. Tell you what, leave the 3" elbow on and take the pipe off of it and take it for a run. That will tell you.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*snorkle*

Yes,try what nmk said.I ran my 750 with just the 3" rubber 90off the air box,and turned the 90 facing up,under the plastics.The bike ran great this way.Try it and post back with how that went.


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll try that tomorrow. If that solves it I'll look to modding the kit to use a full 3" intake. I'm also thought about getting the EHS lid and running the cvt vents hidden under the shroud or pod.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2Tall said:


> I'll try that tomorrow. If that solves it I'll look to modding the kit to use a full 3" intake. I'm also thought about getting the EHS lid and running the cvt vents hidden under the shroud or pod.


You should know that some carbed guys are reporting the 3" leans it enough to require a jet change up where the 2" makes it too rich. I realy feel someone needs to do-up one in a 2.5"


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

That's weird... i ran mine with 2" snorkels / HMF and it ran perfect


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

This all goes back to the thread nmk started a while back and it seemed as though it all had to do with elevation.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2Tall said:


> they're nearly identical to the MIMB 2" with the 3" elbow how-to.



Yeah...  Always real nice when someone copies your work then makes $ off it. Oh well. Guess I COULD have made a nice bank roll off it too but, aint why I did it. On w/ the thread!

Sounds like jetting to me too.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm in lousiana so.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah...  Always real nice when someone copies your work then makes $ off it. Oh well. Guess I COULD have made a nice bank roll off it too but, aint why I did it. On w/ the thread!
> 
> Sounds like jetting to me too.


Sad thing is at first I thought they were just similar until I saw one of your pics showing your routing the intake around the steering instead of under. The only major difference I see now is they don't do the couplings for the roll over protection. But at least they "borrowed" your idea on price unlike some snorkel companies.



nmkawierider said:


> You should know that some carbed guys are reporting the 3" leans it enough to require a jet change up where the 2" makes it too rich. I realy feel someone needs to do-up one in a 2.5"


I don't mind the jetting, its just I would rather do it cause I'm getting more air and not enough fuel than visa-versa. And is 2.5" something thats easy to get a hold of. I haven't ever noticed but the only fractional increase after 1" I've dealt with is 1.5".


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

That extra .5" will incresse air flow quite well. I've never looked around for 2.5" pipe but I couldn't imagine it being ti difficult to get ahold of.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I ran 2.5 electrical with no jetting issue...sorry, no pics.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> That extra .5" will incresse air flow quite well. I've never looked around for 2.5" pipe but I couldn't imagine it being ti difficult to get ahold of.


2-1/2" PVC? Every lowes or HD should have it...well..maybe not lowes. But its very common.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2Tall said:


> I don't mind the jetting, its just I would rather do it cause I'm getting more air and not enough fuel than visa-versa. .


Then you would be the first 2" snorkler that actualy got too much air...unless the 90/45s at the top forward.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Mine actually has the front of the airbox open now and it backfires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Then you would be the first 2" snorkler that actualy got too much air...unless the 90/45s at the top forward.


I didn't increase that's why I'm having my current problem. I was referring to having to lean it for 2" versus richening for 3". I would rather be adjusting for more flow vs adjusting cause its choked down. If that makes more sense.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> 2-1/2" PVC? Every lowes or HD should have it...well..maybe not lowes. But its very common.


No 2.5" at our Home Depot.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

2Tall said:


> I haven't ever noticed but the only fractional increase after 1" I've dealt with is 1.5".


1 1/4" is the standard size of bathroom sink drains in case you ever need a P-trap


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm with Wcs61 I have not seen 2.5" around herearound here nmk. Maybe I havnt looked hard enough?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I could have swore we had someone running 2.5... But I dont think they post much.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Yeah I'm with Wcs61 I have not seen 2.5" around herearound here nmk. Maybe I havnt looked hard enough?


Wow...all our pump plumbing in our pump room is 2.5"...and we are always re-doing something. I'm sure that get it at Lowes. Gota go to Lowes today so I'll cleck. 


Grainger has it:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HARVEL-Pipe-5AFJ8?Pid=search


----------



## 2Tall (Oct 6, 2011)

Pulling the snorkel did the trick. I just decided to remove the whole kit for now and figure out what I want to done later. What I'll most likely do is get an EHS Lid and run the CVT in. and ex. stealth under the shroud or pod. Thanks for the help


----------



## Boo Boo (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine to !!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Then you would be the first 2" snorkler that actualy got too much air...unless the 90/45s at the top forward.


my quad and mods are in signature
I hate to throw a kink but... after my mimb snorkel (2") i was running rich also. I simply went with a one step hotter spark plug and had to cover half my intake snorkel with duct tape and :bigok:









bike runs flawlessly till i reach @ 30mph (starts to choke). where I ride I rarely see 30 anyway, but if i know i'm about to trail ride faster than 30 I simply turn the snork forward and it becomes ram-air lol :bigok:... I have yet to top my bike out but I have seen @ 55mph.... I typically never leave "Low Range" (20mph or less) she either wheelies or spins in High or Low range... hope this helps


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should try a reducer instead of the tape lol


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> You should try a reducer instead of the tape lol


Don't hate on my Redneckicity...  I already had the tape and the paint...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh I'm not hating. ;-) just saying. Lol trust me I've duct taped plenty!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I could have swore we had someone running 2.5... But I dont think they post much.


There was and before I re-ran my side's to the center I asked about the 2.5", whether he bought it at a pool supply co. or where and never got a reply.


----------

